# Change from Sky To UPC.



## Coolaboy (30 Sep 2008)

Going to change from Sky to CHOURUS/UPC. Should I cancel sky first and then get the CHorus/UPC in. You know how its always messy changing from one to another, especialy when I THINK sky are paid one month in advance.


----------



## dinjoecurry (30 Sep 2008)

There are a few posts on this site about problems with UPC you should read them before you consider a change


----------



## pator (30 Sep 2008)

+1. 
I actualy never had any big problems with chorus/upc and anytime I needed customer service found it fine, but find the range of channels with sky much better. 

Check exactly what channels will you be getting with your new upc package, when you are used to the sheer volume of channels on sky I imagine it would be very hard to go back.

Also remember that some of the channels advertised on the upc ads like bbc 3 bbc4 and film 4 are available without any subscription on your sky equipment. 
Upc charge for their version of sky +. 
Also very easy to watch the same sky channels - for free - in any room in the house but I think (otc) not as easy with upc digital

Either way you have to give sky one months notice (once you have completed your initial 12 month contract) to quit so if you order your new package at the same time you should easily have it before your sky runs out. Admittedly you may have an overlap of payment for a couple of weeks. But no, there is no reason it should not be very easy they use totally different equipment, it is not like changing telehone/broadband provider. 
Also sky may (most likely will) offer you an inducement to stay with them

wow - didn't mean to praise sky so much, I have no connection with them other than being a satisfied customer. And indeed was a satisfied customer of chorus.

Edit: Sometimes people get mad and others don't reply if you ask the same question in more than one thread.


----------



## Coolaboy (30 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the reply Pator.  Think I will go with UPC. Its a good value for money package.


----------



## pator (1 Oct 2008)

If you don't mind me asking which package are you thinking of going with? And which package have you with sky? Just think it might be worth comparing before u change.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Oct 2008)

Coolaboy

Have a read of the site under NTL or Chorus.

They truly are appalling.  You will have problems. You won't be able to get through by phone. They will take at least two weeks to respond to emails, if they respond at all. 

At the moment, one station which I watch a lot of just freezes every few minutes and I am powerless to do anything about it. Except move to Sky. 

You will be back here in a few months asking "Change back from UPC to Sky". 

The only reason for using NTL is if they provide a station or facility which you cannot get with Sky.

Brendan


----------



## Sylvester3 (1 Oct 2008)

I had terrible trouble with NTL and we really *hated* having to deal with their customer care. Anyhow the worst thing occurred when we moved from England to Ireland - their final bill letter arrived a couple late having been forwarded on. I paid over the phone and left it at that - until we started getting hassled by a debt collection agency. NTL had sold our final bill of £10.50 on before we had even recieved the bill and paid it! I spent more than the bill in calling their UK National rate customer careline to get the sorry mess resolved.


----------



## Coolaboy (1 Oct 2008)

Wow. They sound dreadful. I have decide not to move from sky now. Thank you.


----------



## pator (1 Oct 2008)

Was there any particular reason u were changing from sky? 

My experience of ups is not anything as bad as most of the posters here, I seem to have been lucky in that I found fine to deal with, just find the range and options much better with sky.


----------



## SISSOKO (2 Oct 2008)

Hi all,

I had the opposite experience with UPC/NTL.

Had cable at my previous address (NTL) no probs, city based.

Moved to the country and decided to go with UPC digital mmds
which was installed 2 days earlier than expected.
I had an issue with last bill at old address which they forgot to
cancel but they back-dated the cancellation date to when i
originally cancelled and credited my new account.

Couldn't be happier with their service..


----------



## Coolaboy (2 Oct 2008)

I was changing because of the good value 26 euro package theh have. We have sky but only watch 5 or 6 channells. Lots of repeats on  sky also.


----------



## pator (3 Oct 2008)

Coolaboy said:


> I was changing because of the good value 26 euro package theh have. We have sky but only watch 5 or 6 channells. Lots of repeats on sky also.


 
Are u aware of the (relatively) new packages on sky from €21 -€31? [broken link removed]
you should easily be able to get the same (and more) channels for 3 mixes at €25 or 4 mixes at €27

Not sure what you mean by the lots of repeats? Same channels on upc and sky so same repeats.....

If you only watch 5/6 channels the following 
 rte 1,2, bbc 1,2,3,4, utv 1,2,3,4, film 4, bbc news, sky news, more 4, e4 (possibly ch4) plus more  
are all aavailable for free on your existing sky equipment. 
But perhaps of course you watch particular subscription ones.


----------



## ninsaga (3 Oct 2008)

I wanted to go with UPC recently - as I had them before (when they were Chorus). 

When they were Chorus, I found them great to deal with - very responsive. However I rang a few weeks back to sign up, rang them a week later for a follow up, they couldn't find my details & passed me from person to person (3 times in one call with 6-7 mins wait time each time).... I then had to provide full details - 3 times from scratch.... so screw that I just gave up & stayed with Sky. They never followed up to see if I was still interested. 

Their customer service is their own worst enemy. Its a pity.
ninsaga


----------

